# 在浏览器中不能调用scim输入法

## concord

Dear Friends:

I installed gnome + gdm + scim. but when I choose chinese in gdm and enter into gnome,  gnome's display no change and can't input chinese in firefox. but I can do it in xterm and libreoffice.

thank your help!

----------

## wgwnxu

在/etc/env.d/02loccale（没有这个文件请创建）输入：

LANG="zh_CN.gb2312"

LC_COLLATE="zh_CN.gb2312"

LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.gb2312"

LC_MESSAGES="zh_CN.gb2312"

LC_MONETARY="zh_CN.gb2312"

LC_NUMERIC="zh_CN.gb2312"

LC_TIME="zh_CN.gb2312"

LC_PAPER="zh_CN.gb2312"

保存，运行env-update,注销后重新登录应该可以了

----------

## concord

在用另一台机器回复。明天就试试。

谢谢您的帮助！

----------

## cnxhm

太奇怪了,

我现在只能在firefox下能用快捷键使用scim,在别的窗口,终端或者opera浏览器都调不出来....

----------

## concord

 *cnxhm wrote:*   

> 太奇怪了,
> 
> 我现在只能在firefox下能用快捷键使用scim,在别的窗口,终端或者opera浏览器都调不出来....

 

恰恰相反,在下的机器唯独不能在浏览器中调用scim.

----------

## wgwnxu

 *cnxhm wrote:*   

> 太奇怪了,
> 
> 我现在只能在firefox下能用快捷键使用scim,在别的窗口,终端或者opera浏览器都调不出来....

 

我使用的是fcitx,觉得还不错，下载googlepinyin

----------

## concord

 *wgwnxu wrote:*   

>  *cnxhm wrote:*   太奇怪了,
> 
> 我现在只能在firefox下能用快捷键使用scim,在别的窗口,终端或者opera浏览器都调不出来.... 
> 
> 我使用的是fcitx,觉得还不错，下载googlepinyin

 

不得不离开用了很久的SCIM. 将就用FCITX了.

----------

## cvx_mips

安装scim-bridge  试试

----------

## methaneoxy

更新kde4.8.1后我的SCIM只能在konsole下使用，其他都不行，昨天换了google的ibus-sunpinyin。但是出现了一个问题，在openoffice-bin中使用时，拼写单个汉字会连同汉字的拼音一起输入，进行两个以上的拼写时就没有这种事情发生。而以前用scim没有这种事情发生

----------

## MeaCulpa

大家的解决方法不一样，我也推荐scim-bridge

----------

